# FET in July/Aug 15



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi  

I am thinking of doing my 6 cycle of IVF and 2nd FET in July or Aug. this year, and was just wondering if there was anyone else who is hoping to have an FET then? So we can support one another.  

In my next cycle and FET my consultant is going to put me on steroids as well as the rest of the drugs to see if it's my interine lining which is preventing me from getting pregnant again. However, I can't help wondering if I should have anymore tests before I commence the FET.  What has others done or doing regarding further tests before commencing your FET? It be good to know.

Looking forward to hearing from other women who are thinking or hoping to do their FET in the July/Aug. period.  

  Baby dust to all.  

xx


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ladies. 

I'm due to have a prosap injection on the 29 June, or before if I don't make day 21 of my cycle, to start the ball rolling with my DDFET cycle, this will be my 3rd transfer, I had 2 cycles last year a DEIVF cycle and a DEFET both bfn! So this time we are using proven known donor embryos that were donated to us, 

Dolphin I haven't asked for any more test this time although I've asked for the steroids and also the gestone jabs as I bleed 4dpt on my DEFET, I do believe our bfn were due to sperm problems, as 10 of our 14 de embryos crashed on day 4, I will be pushing ahead with more tests if this cycle fails, 

Does anyone know what side effects I could get on the prosap never used it before always had the nasel spray, 

Have my little sisters hen party the weekend after having prosap and there's less than 3 months to her wedding now so hopefully time will fly and I won't have much time to sit and worry about the treatment to much, 

Is there anyone else haVing a FET in July?


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Dolphins and Donna  I've been on the June/July FET cycle thread but think I was being a little over ambitious so probably fit more in to July/August...

I have my failed fresh cycle (IVF with ICSI) follow-up and FET planning meeting on Tuesday, so not long now. Yey! It was a month away when I first booked it and it feels like longer even though I’ve done my best to distract myself. All being well, AF should arrive this Sunday so I should be able to book in the endometrial scratch for 11 July (CD21). If I end up doing a natural FET cycle (as I suspect I might) then I’ll be looking at transfer around first week in August with testing (eek!) mid August.

Donna - sorry, I can't help with your question about Prosap as I've only ever had nasal spray before (Buserelin and then Synarel). I hope someone will be along who can answer soon. Good to hear you have injectable progesterone this time if you bled early last time. I had Lubion this time (second cycle) which is another brand of injectable progesterone and I got to OTD (bled at 7dp5dt on the first cycle). How was the hen party? My little sister got married last year which was lots of fun and a great distraction from all this TTC madness x

Dolphins - how are you going honey? I've just realised that you set this thread up a while ago. Do you know when your FET will take place yet? I had basic level immunes on my last (second) fresh IVF with ICSI cycle which included steroids (25mg Prednisolone). I hope that it does the trick for you. I've decided to relax and let our first FET happen. If it doesn't work then I'll be doing some immunes testing and may also look in to booking a hysteroscopy. Hopefully I won't need to! x

Good luck to you ladies and let's hope this is a lucky thread


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Ilovewesties, love your name, 

This cycle works for you, I used the nasal spray for my deivf and FET, last year, the first time was ok but the second time my nose was so sore and constantly runnin, I'm with a different clinic now and asked for the daily buserelin injections instead of the nasal spray, witch I used on my very first oeivf for cycle and was offered the prosap, it one injection that last for 4 weeks, I would of preferred lubion progesterone as it's not ment to be as sore as the gestone jabs, but never mind it will all be worth it, 
Il looks like we will be having transfer roughly the same time

hen party is all booked for 3-4 July, 3rd at a theme park, and the 4th at a wine bar/club, my sisters wedding is the 12th sept so will be about a month after transfer, I did ask her if she wanted me hold of transfer until after her wedding in case I was poorly or anything but she said no we have had a crap few years between us we lost our mum, so it about time things worked out for both of us, we are going to make 2015 a happy Year, helping her with the planning has been great because it's helped keep my mind busy and the times going quicker.


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Can I join? AF arrived today so I will be having my FET in July.
I will be on progynova, cyclogest, prednisone, clexane and vitamins, no burseline this time. 
What are you ladies doing natural or medicated?

Lex xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello and welcome Lexan (love the name Lex / Lexy  ). Glad your AF has arrived. Mine is due tomorrow all being well. I have an appointment on Tuesday which will determine whether we are medicated or natural. I'm new to FET cycles so I'm not sure whether yours is classed as medicated or natural? I realise you're taking some meds but some people seem to have natural cycles but with meds so I'm confused (doesn't take much! Ha ha). I'll be having the scratch on CD21 (11 July if AF arrives tomorrow) and then transfer will be end of July/start of August all being well. Exciting! x


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I'm not sure which group i belong to June/July or July/Aug, I'm thinking maybe this one going off everyones timings on the other thread. We're waiting to start our FET Journey this month. I have my injection teach on Thursday this week to start on Buserilin. I'm thinking that transfer date is either going to be back end of July or start of August. I'm more nervous of the FET than i ever was with the full IVF/ICSI we had in 2012! Think its because we were successful with our fresh cycle, people expect the frozen one to work too, i keep saying it doesn't work like that but no one listens. We have 2 blasts left from our fresh cycle and we are opting to just have one returned (our consultant has basically he would only want to put one back anyway so its a good job thats all we want). 

Hope everyone is keeping well/busy on this crazy fertility journey. 
Good luck everyone fingers crossed this is a lucky thread


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi gaynorann and welcome  I have been a bit like you straddling June/July and this thread but AF arrived today which made me re-look at my cycle dates again. I'm having the endometrial scratch on this cycle and then doing the transfer on the next so the transfer itself should be the first or second week in August. I have an appointment with my consultant tomorrow so hopefully will get more info then. Good luck with your appointment on Thursday x

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi ladies how are you all doing?

Appointment with our consultant went really well. She's so lovely. She agreed that natural FET would be best (wahoo!) so my calculations are about right - scratch on 13 July (CD22 as 21 is a Sunday), AF then FET. My LH surge should be end July so transfer should be first week in August. Exciting  

Now to decide on one or two embryos - we're thinking one as it's top quality and there's only an extra 5% chance of it working by putting back two plus me and DH are really not keen on the practical implications of twins. We would obviously prefer twins than nothing but with five frosties, we feel that we have a few more tries at a singleton before maybe thinking about that with our slightly less good quality ones. So much to think about! 

Westies x


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I'm of for my Dr jab on Monday, having prosap this time, a new one for me, 
I'm thinking about the scratch as Monday will be day 20 of cycle, what's putting me of is first cycle I didn't have it, cycle was a textbook bfn, I had if for the next FET and bleed 4dpt, I don't think the scratch had anything to do with the early bleed but my mind thinks strange things. 
Any thoughts would you have the scratch? 
Haven't had the 1or 2 embryos discussion yet, I'm hoping for 2, as both my other transfers were 2 embryos and nothing stuck, will ask when I'm at clinic on Monday, I should also have a planned transfer date on Monday too, 
 For our lucky thread. Xx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

ILoveWesties, glad your appointment went well, its lovely when your nurses are nices, makes it a better experience. Were only having 1 put back as our consultant says a blas is as good as it gets, plus like you said it only increases by a small percentage.

Donna80, good luck for Monday, i asked at our initial consultation about the endoscratch, however our consultant said as we were lucky with our fresh cylce theres no need for it, he only offers it to people who have had an unsuccessful cycle, however theres still no guarantees! Not much help i know!

AFM, one more sleep till injection teach tomorrow afternoon, actually quite nevrous about it to be honest!


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks Gaynorann - it was our consultant who I was saying was so lovely yesterday  Yes, I think we're leaning towards one as it's also a top quality blast and we're really not keen on the practicalities around multiples. It was watching a recent series on ITV called 'The triplets are coming!' that has scared us so much! Did anyone see it? Don't be nervous about the injection teach, or the injections themselves for that matter, you'll be fine honey. The idea of them is far worse than the reality. Good luck for tomorrow x

Hi Donna - I had the scratch on my second fresh cycle and am choosing to have it again on my first FET. My second fresh cycle more than likely didn't work due to high progesterone issues at time of trigger so my consultant said yesterday that it's worth doing everything else the same for our FET 'just in case'. There has been evidence to suggest that the scratch increases your chances so I figure it's worth a try for relatively low cost and not much discomfort! If you want to have it done though, it will need to be on Tuesday (or as near as they can to Tuesday) as it should be done on CD21. It may be worth giving your clinic a call if you're wanting to go ahead, rather than waiting until Monday. Oh and bleeding at 4dpt would more than likely be down to a progesterone issue (nothing to do with the scratch). What kind of progesterone support have you had on your cycles? I had cyclogest pessaries on my first fresh cycle and AF arrived 7dpt so my new clinic swapped me to Lubion progesterone injections on my second fresh cycle and I made it to OTD  This felt like a great achievement as it's so upsetting to bleed early and not get to OTD, as you will know. It may be worth asking about injectables as lots of women don't absorb the pessaries properly so it may not be a volume of progesterone issue, more that they don't absorb in to your system effectively. There are various brand names for the injectables including Gestone but I've heard they are quite painful and leave bruises. I got on with the Lubion really well and would recommend it x


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello, 

I love westies, I had the cyclogest pessaries 2x daily, for both my previous cycles, this cycle We are using the gel and the gestone injectables, I'm am worried about them being sore but it will be worth it if it works, I think I will have the scratch, it was just with the early bleed I was looking For a excuse as to why and the scratch was the only difference between the 2 cycles  

Thanks gaynorann good luck tomorrow with your injection teach. 

 Xxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Donna - glad to hear that you've already addressed the potential progesterone problem for this cycle. Fingers crossed that will be the change needed for you  x


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Back from injection teach, so I'm officially down regging! Signed our consent forms and was presented with our bill for £1300! Back for lining scan 13th July, still all seems surreal I can't believe we're actually doing this again. 
Sorry for lack of personals hope everything is going well with everyone xx


----------



## Keeping the faith (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi ladies,  

I had previously joined the June/July thread, but July/Aug ties in with my dates.

Hope you're all doing well on this crazy train.  Fingers crossed for us all.    

I have my prostap injection tomorrow.  I can't remember what this entails.  Will I also get a scan?

Looking forward to chatting to you all.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi keepingthefaith and welcome to the thread. Good luck for your appointment tomorrow. Sorry, I can't help answer your question as I have no experience of the prostap injection. Hopefully someone will be along soon to offer some advice x


----------



## Keeping the faith (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi IloveWesties,

had a look through my old posts and looks like it's just the injection. 

See your doing a natural FET, that's fab.  Sending you    x


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join this thread.

I'm having a natural fet.  I've got my day 10 scan on july 6th.  All very exciting.

Looking forward to getting to know you all x


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi and welcome HappyGirl, good luck for your scan on 6th, I'm doing a medicated cycle and have my scan booked for 13th July, anyone know if my lining scan is ok how long does it take for transfer?


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi ladies, 
I am officially down regging now, had my prosap jab on Monday, no side effects so far..  It stays that way, my consultant is away for 2 weeks holiday so the clinic are going to coast me on Dr for a week transfer will be first week in August witch fits In better with our plans anyway, busy weekend starting here, day 1 of my little sisters hen weekend, 

Gaynorann, once lining is good you start the progesterone support and take if for how many days your embryos are, ie. If you are using 5 day blasts you take the progesterone support for 5 days before transfer, 

Keeping the faith, I had my first prosap jab on Monday and a scan was done, we also signed the consent forms and collected meds, 

  Happy girl, and I love westies 

Xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Donna Yey that you've started DR! My transfer should be first week in August too so we may be going through the dreaded 2WW at a similar time. Have a fab time on your sister's hen weekend. What a beautiful weekend for it! x

Hello and welcome SmilyGirl. Good luck with your cycle x

Morning everyone else. I hope you're all OK. AFM - not much news this end. Tracking ovulation this month out of interest but no smiley faces yet (CD12). Have my endometrial scratch on 13 July (a week Monday) so things will start moving after that  x

Hope you have all have lovely sunny weekends


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good Afternoon Ladies 

Donna - Great news that you've started DR. Hope you have a fun time on your sister's hen weekend.

KTF - I noticed on your signature that there's only 11 days between our boys being born.  Let's hope we're as lucky this time too.

Gaynorann - Hope you're feeling ok during your dr.

Ilovewesties - What day do you usually get your surge on?  

Are any of you ladies going to use embryo glue during your fet?

Hope it's sunny where you are and have a lovely weekend x


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I'm coming to the end of my cycle now and will be having a FET (our first) in August - if all goes well.

Egg collection tomorrow and the scratch next week. Am dreading the scratch because of how hideous access was when I had a polyp removed. Oh well ...it has to be done.

Does anyone know what intralipids are and what they are for? I see them mentioned here sometimes. Do you have to ask for them or do clinics just offer them if you need them? 

What about embryo glue? Do you have to have a failed cycle before these things are discussed or should I just go ahead and ask sometime between saying "Good morning" and being unconscious tomorrow?  

Although we are coming up to our first ever transfer it feels as if we have been on this journey for a long long time as we have had a very stop-start journey.

Hope everyone is doing OK and are surging on time!

Enjoy the weekend x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi HappyGirl it varies a little but last month ovulation was CD16. My clinic (Lister) don't offer embryo glue. I hope you have a lovely sunny weekend too x

Hello and welcome Wonderthecat  I wouldn't worry about intralipids and glue etc this early in your "journey" as I've only ever heard of these things being offered to those who have had multiple failed cycles. Intralipids are for those with immune issues preventing implantation. You said you've been waiting for a long time - How long have you been TTC? Good luck honey x


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi IloveWesties,

Thanks for the reply & the helpful information.

We have been trying for about 6 years now but the IVF part has been about 18mths up until now. 

I had a consult at the Lister after one of my friends got pregnant with her twins there. Good luck! Xxx

I'm shattered and am probably nit making too much sense.

Time for bed me thinks.

Night All xxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow six years Wonderthecat - I've been trying almost four and that's painful enough! Big hugs  Which clinic did you choose? x

AFM - is anyone using the dual hormone Clearblue digital OPKs? I tracked my cycle last month, as it was the first after IVF cycle, and I got a negative on CD11, oestrogen surge on CD12/13/14/15 and then the positive LH surge on CD16. This month (one before natural FET), I started testing on CD12 and got a negative, then today (CD13) I've got a positive for LH surge / ovulation! So it's much earlier than last month and also I haven't had the oestrogen surge!?

I'm not quite sure what to make of this and have now started to worry about what this means (if anything) for my FET. Any ideas? I wonder if last month was a bit skewed as it was the first after my failed cycle? Ovulation on CD16 did seem a bit late as I tend to have 27 day cycles so perhaps 13 is better? But why wasn't my oestrogen surge detected? I'm going a bit  

Sorry for the AFM post. I hope you're all OK x


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi ilovewesties
Sorry the CB digital tests have given you differing ovulation and LH surge times
I had 2 CB digital tests that gave me differing readings spoke CB adviser who was not at all helpful
In the end I bought a third along with the old style CB testers and got a match 
Glad I practised in the months prior to my FET because I think we all have enough to think and worry about without losing confidence in the testing kit
Good luck with your FET

Diva

Ps this thread is very quiet the good weather is obviously pleasing the ladies


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Diva Las Vegas - think you're right about the weather he he  I wasn't thinking that the OPK was wrong (well hadn't thought of it until you mentioned it! Lol) but more that I was concerned my two consecutive natural cycles were different. Now worrying if the OPK is wrong that I haven't got enough time to test a new one before my FET. Panicking slightly now. Eek! x


----------



## FatsandSmall (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi all

Can I join? I'm having a natural FET this month. All seems strange with no drugs or check ups compared to the IVF I had previously.

I have to start using my OPK on 10th July (CD and then ring the morning of the smiley face, the last 2 months that's been CD12. Then 5-6 days later go in for transfer.

I'm also using the dual hormone one, last month I got the flashy face before the solid face but the month before I went straight from negative to LH surge. Apparently that can happen if your LH surge follows you oestrogen surge closely.

I'm also having embryo glue as my clinic use it as standard.


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Morning 

Fatsandsmall - Welcome to this thread.  I'm doing a natural fet too and I agree it does seem odd having no drugs and blood tests.

Ilovewesties - try not to worry about your opk not working.  I'm not a big fan of the CB dual hormone test for exactly that reason.  Sometimes I just get the smiley face other months flashing smiley then smiley.  I didn't realise until I'd just read Fatsandsmall's post about oestrogen and oh surge being close.  Perhaps that's what happened to you this time.

Wonderthecat - good luck on your treatment journey.  I've read good things about Lister.  

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - had my Day 10 scan yesterday.  Lining is 6.94mm and I have two follicles measuring 12mm each (one on each ovary). I start opk this morning and have another scan on Friday.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

HappyGirl - great news on yesterday's scan and hope your smiley face appears when it should in a few days. Not long until transfer. Exciting! Keep us posted. Thanks for your reassurance about the OPKs - glad to hear it's happened to you before x

Hello and welcome FatsandSmall  Not long until you start using your OPK. How exciting! Good luck on getting a smiley face. Keep us posted. Thanks so much for your reassurance about the dual hormone OPK. It just seemed odd that it was so much earlier this month than last month but hey ho. My clinic are thinking of giving me an HCG shot to take when I get a smiley face just to make sure I ovulate that day, which may be more reassuring. We'll see x

Divalasvegas - how are you doing honey? x

Wonderthecat - and you, how are you? How did EC go? Also, when are you having the scratch? I've not heard of anyone doing EC and then a scratch - thought it tended to be the other way around? x

Donna - how did your sister's hen weekend go? Is her wedding soon? Lovely to have that distraction from all the treatment madness x

gaynorann - not long until your scan now  I have my scratch on Monday, so will think of you getting good news the same day x

keepingthefaith - how are you doing? Remind me what's next for you? x


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ladies, 
Hope your all doing ok, 

Thank you for asking about my sisters hen weekend, we had a great weekend, it was really nice to have some else to concentrate and i barely  thought about treatment at all, her wedding is in September (she wanted the hen party before the school holidays as most of her friends have holidays planned and it was hard to find a date where most were available) 
My day one was Sunday I am being scanned next week to start progynova 18th July, then scan on 27th July, all going well transfer will be 3rd August, 

Sorry I can't help with natural few questions and opk, I've never experienced either, 
 Xxx


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi 

Happygirl 8819, we didn't go with the Lister in the end due to travelling across London - probably a good thing given the amount of time spent rushing between the clinic and work. Somehow I never expected the whole process to be quite as involved as it is. But we've coped.

IloveWesties: am not sure about the what usually comes first EC or scratch. My clinic does the collection first. The EC went well - much less pain than the previous attempt. 

Oh God. I bought the Clearblue dual hormone test too - I'm bound to get confused with it given everyone's experience. 

Will be 'scratching' on Saturday ladies! 

Wish me luck


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello Ilovewesties

I'm just reading your message I'm doing ok on 2ww in the June/July thread so didn't see your message....thank you for enquiring after me

I'm cautiously excited as at 9 and 10 days post a 5 day transfer I have a very very faint line on a frept    It will stick

I hope and  All your treatment plans are going smoothly

Good luck 
Diva x


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Good luck Diva!!!


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi ladies can I join you here please? I had EC on 22nd June and as we are doing PGD for a balanced translocation our 8 embryos (we've nicknamed them blobs) have been biopsied and frozen. I'm now in the middle of the 3 week wait for the results and then I'll get my instructions for FET. I'm due the AF that FET will happen in around the 1st August so FET will probably be mid August. Hoping to do natural cycle but don't really understand these things! I've been on the July/August cycle buddies thread but think I might fit in better here. FET has its own issues. Am also on a thread for the PGD part of my treatment. As it happens I think we would have ended up doing FET even if we didn't need PGD as I ended up in hospital with moderate-severe OHSS.
Hope it's OK if I join you. Wish you all lots of luck with your FETs.


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies,
Welcome to all the new joiners, and congrats to Diva Las Vegas on your BFP 
Im back from my camping trip with my parents and son, we had a lovely time, it got really hot around 30 degrees at one point and i didnt know what to do with my buserilin, went to a few chemists who wouldnt commit to say it was safe to go in the camping fridge (temp approx 9 degrees) i couldnt contact clinic as it was weekend so i just shoved it in after someone on here said it was ok. I did speak to my clinic on Monday last week and they said its fine (phew). Been for my scan this morning to check the my ovaries are all switched off and im to start my Progynova regime and back for lining scan on 24th. If thats all good we could be having our FET end of this month (gulp).

Hope evryone is doing well xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi ladies I hope you're all well. Sorry for lack of personals but I'm on my phone and we're travling back from CRGW where I had my scratch today. It all went fine but was a bit more uncomfortable than last time but I'm hoping that's because it's been more effective  Now waiting for AF to arrive (due Sunday/Monday) so I can book in my scans. Exciting! I promise to catch up and do personals later in the week. Westies xx


----------



## romymichelle (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi everyone.
Best of luck to those also doing an FET in July. 
We (my female partner and I) had our transfer this afternoon. 1 day 5 blastocyst from a previous cycle of IVF where my partner developed OHSS. She has been taking cyclogest pessaries and HRT.
It was easy from my seat on the sidelines but my partner tells me it was painless. It was amazing to watch the embryo go in like a shooting star on the ultrasound!
Now for the agonising 2ww, watching Orange is the New Black today to pass the time  
Good luck everyone!


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi ladies,
Sorry for lack of personals, just a quick one from me today. Just heard from my clinic that of the 8 embies we sent for genetic testing (due to my balanced translocation) we have 4 normal frosties to go ahead with for FET. Have to phone clinic in a few days to get my next instructions, just so pleased we have a good number but not too many.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello and welcome romymichelle  Congratulations on being PUPO and I hope the dreaded 2WW flies by for you and your DP. When is OTD? x

CaraJ - that's great news, congratulations! Whereabouts are you in your cycle? Remind me, are you doing a natural or medicated? Have you been told anything about the quality of the remaining four? Have you made a decision about how many to transfer? Sorry for all the questions - just excited for you as I know the process has taken so long to get to this point x

Hello everyone else


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Westies I'm currently on day 10 of my cycle so a while to go yet. I have to phone the clinic early next week to book in and star the process. The lady today did say that as I was hospitalised with OHSS they may decide to advise me to wait one more cycle before FET. I really hope not as, as you said this is such a long process for us! I'm hoping to do natural cycle. The OHSS made my last AF late which had me worried I wouldn't be able to do natural cycle. But it came in time in the end so should be fine for natural cycle. My clinic will only transfer one at a time so no decision to make there. As far as quality goes all she told me was that they were chromosomally normal. She didn't say anything about the embryo quality. However when they were frozen we were told 7 were top quality and 1 was borderline. Don't know where the 4 remaining blobs fit into that though. I thought I'd be relieved when I knew but actually I'm more anxious to get going now!


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi CaraJ - do you know if you ovulate naturally? That's basically the clincher to do a natural FET. If you're on day 10 now it may be worth getting an OPK and checking your ovulation this month to make sure. I hope you don't have to wait too long to start. Good luck with your phone call early next week x


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Westies, generally I ovulate normally and regularly. I used to have PCOS and didn't have a regular cycle but for the last 18 months out so I've ovulated every 30 days or so. At the nurse planning consultation we were told I was a good candidate for natural cycle. OHSS knocked things out a bit so I will definitely start checking ovulation to make sure things are back to normal.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Sounds good CaraJ good luck honey x


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Guys just checking in.

ILoveWesties - Hope AF arrives on time (its the only time we want it here)

RomyMichelle - Congrats to you and your partner on being PUPO hope the next 2 weeks flies by

CaraJ - 4 frosties is fantastic, hopefully you can get started soon


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Heard from clinic today. I have to have one more af before I can book in for FET with one of our 4 genetically normal embies. That means I have to wait till the beginning of September before I can book in. This is a long journey!


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry you have to wait a bit longer CaraJ. Do keep us posted if you decide to move threads x

I hope everyone is OK. Just a quick post from me as I'm shattered and heading to bed shortly. AF has arrived (early!) and I'm booked in for my first scan on Monday. Eek! I hope you all have lovely weekends x


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello ladies, 

Hope you are all well, 
I had my scan on Wednesday and start progynova today, so a scan a week Monday for me and if all is well going to have transfer on the 3rd August, 

Sorry you have to wait a little while cara,   

Good luck for Monday I love westies,  

Donna xx


----------



## FatsandSmall (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi all

I've been a bit absent. Will catch up properly later

Just a quick post to say I'm due to have transfer today. Just waiting for a phonecall to say if the embryo has survived the thaw

Fingers crossed


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thinking of you Fatsandsmall.  Hope it all goes well x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi ladies scan went well and got the go ahead to do my natural FET on this cycle. Back up to London on Friday for scan #2 (CD. Sorry for quick post but I'm trying to conserve phone battery x


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Brilliant news westies, all the best for imminent cycle!


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Excellent news Ilovewesties.

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## romymichelle (Apr 5, 2015)

Really want to do a test!!!!!! 6 days to go before we should....


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

Don't do it romymichelle!! Step away from the PEE sticks.. remember withe a FET implantation is sometimes later so just don't do it.. besides if you do.. I might too..i can be easily influenced in this week state....   7 days and counting here..


----------



## Highheels1984 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi everyone  
Hope you don't mind me jumping in here but am hoping to embark on a FET cycle ASAP. After 2 rounds of ICIS my husband and I have been blessed with twin boys from our second cycle. We have one frozen embryo and although our boys are only 6months old we are hoping to start a FET cycle ASAP with our last embryo. We have an initial appointment with our consultant on Thursday to discuss but wondered if anyone is trying this with just one embryo? Anyone trying so close to another pregnancy? Is everyone doing medicated cycles? Did you decide on this? my periods are pretty regular so would like a natural cycle but not sure who makes the call?
Fatandsmall hope all went well for you today, good luck with the 2WW and everyone else waiting to test.


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Highheels I'm having natural cycle and I got the impression that, for my clinic anyway, if you have regular cycles normally they prefer to do natural FET cycle. But this is the first time I've done any of this so don't really know! Congratulations on your twin boys, I hope your one frozen embryo will give them a little sibling! 
We have 4 frozen that have come back from the genetic testing we had to have on then as perfect genetically. So hopefully have plenty of chances for success. As we had to have the tests I've never had any kind of transfer, fresh or frozen so pleased I have 4 chances. I think there are others on here with just one frozen too.


----------



## blueskye101 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi, I had a fet with 2 blastocysts (1 x 1bb and 1 x 3bb) on Saturday in Warsaw.  Have just rechecked the medication I have been taking and realised I have been accidently taking too much estrogen.  I have been taking 12 mg instead of 6 mg.  I am so so worried I have ruined this now and feel so stupid.  I am also on daily progesterone pessaries 3 x 100mg plus oral progesterone 6 x 50mg per day.  Any advice?  I have emailed clinic but will be some hours before I get a response.  My lining was already 14mm at transfer.


----------



## Highheels1984 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi caraj, thanks for the info. Didn't know you could get them genetically tested. Not that it would make a difference for us but I guess if you have a few to choose from it makes sense. 
Just saw your history in your sig, you were unlucky, thank goodness you were able to freeze so many. When is your transfer planned ATM? 
Bluesky, I hope you have had some news from the clinic. I'm sure you've not made too much difference, only been a couple of days. Hope the clinic were able to put your mind at rest. Best of luck with the rest of your 2ww x


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Highheels,
We were always going to do frozen transfer rather than fresh. Because of my balanced chromosome translocation we are doing IVF with PGD( that's the genetic test). My clinic don't do fresh transfer with PGD so we'd always planned for frozen. But then I got OHSS so even without the PGD we probably would have been on this path. I didn't realise though that we'd have to wait this long, had EC in June and FET won't be till the end of September!
Bluesky: have you heard from clinic regarding your medication? Hope things work out OK for you.


----------



## blueskye101 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Yes feeling a bit less anxious about things now as clinic says not to worry about it.  Also, at clinic's request, got some blood tests done today (despite only being 3dp5dt) and e2 was 816, prog 41 and hcg 2.  Think these are ok at this stage but awaiting feedback.checked blood results from my fresh transfer in May and my hcg was 0.9 at 3dp4dt (and ended up with bfp albeit mmc) so hoping low hcg at this stage still ok.it must be very reassuring doing pgd.we haven done it before mainly due to cost but I would have liked to do that you can at least know that chromosomes aren't a problem!


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Morning ladies. I’m working from home this morning and then have an afternoon off. Wahoo! So, finally get to catch up properly on here.

Hello and welcome blueskye101  Are you still in Poland at the moment or having blood tests done privately in the UK? Your clinic sounds very thorough to be doing those tests - fab! When is OTD? Good luck honey. Did you get the oestrogen issue sorted? x

CaraJ - I hope you’re doing OK. I really feel for you with all this waiting but at least your body will be all recovered and stronger to receive your precious embryo(s). Will you just have one back? (I’m assuming that’s what the clinic will want to do given your age) x

Hello and welcome Highheels1984  The decision between a natural vs. medicated cycle is purely down to whether or not you ovulate naturally. Some people have very regular periods but don’t ovulate, so it’s not just down to that. If you know you ovulate naturally then you could be a candidate for natural FET. Good luck for your appointment tomorrow honey. Which clinic are you with? x

MyreiE and romymichelle - hope the dreaded 2WW isn’t too excruciating for you both. When is OTD? x

HappyGirl - how are you doing honey? Remind me where you are in your cycle? Sorry, struggling to keep up! You should have had transfer by now I think?? Hope it’s all gone to plan and you’re not PUPO x

FatsandSmall - how did the thaw/transfer go honey? FX you’re now PUPO x

donna80 - our dates are quite similar, I think. Good luck for your scan on Monday. Keep us posted! x

gaynorann - how are you doing? x

Wonderthecat - we haven’t heard from you in a while. Everything OK honey? x

Divalasvegas - I know you’re mainly on the June/July thread but just wanted to say hello and congratulations on your BFP. FX for lots of those on this thread soon!  x

Lexan - I think you’re another one who joined this thread and then stayed on the June/July thread because of how your dates turned out. Hello if you read this! Hope you’re OK x

Keepingthefaith - are you still checking in on here? Where are you in your cycle? I hope you’re OK x

Dolphins - you started this thread but I haven’t seen you post in ages. How are you doing? When are your FET dates? x

Sorry if I’ve missed anyone!

AFM - CD6 today and have my second FET scan on Friday. I’ll update again after that x


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

BLueskye101, welcome and congrats on being PUPO, glad your clinic respnded so quick and reasurred you.

ILoveWesties, thank you for asking how i am, im much the same just waiting for Scan on Friday, im now on 3 Progynova tablets daily and should hopefully have a transfer date on Friday, hoping my little frosticle thaws well. Good luck for your scan on Friday x

AFM not sure if this is a normal feeling or not but i feel like AF could start at any day just feel heavy and bloated and i do actually keep checking! does anyone know if this is normal? 

Hope everyone else is keeping busy through this process x


----------



## romymichelle (Apr 5, 2015)

BFP WHOOP WHOOP! Though I feel more worried than excited. 
Good luck everybody else xxx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

WOW congratulations RoryMichelle   Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Congratulations romymichelle wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi IloveWesties,

Sorry about the radio silence lately. I am just in limbo waiting for my first scan next week to check my lining. And also trying to get my brain into gear at work - not easy to do. Haven't told anyone there about this journey.

I like to feel prepared and feel totally at loss without information at the moment. I'm doing a natural FET. Am sure the clinic will fill me in when I am next in.

Congratulations Romymichelle! Have a happy and totally uneventful pregnancy x

Have a wonderful day all!


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Westies I'm doing OK but feel like I'm in limbo land! We've decided to not think too much about FET until September but it's not always easy!
Congratulations Romymichelle, brilliant news!
Wonderthecat I'm doing natural FET too and am also feeling lost without information! I did get a fact sheet from my clinic which helped a bit. Although it said I wouldn't need progesterone pessaries but I have been given 2 boxes full. So that's a bit confusing!


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

CaraJ that does sound confusing! 

What clinic are you at? PM me if you do not want to say it publicly.

Sounds like you have a great batch of frosties though - well done!


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't mind saying it publicly, I'm at Oxford using the Reading satellite.


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi everone, apologies for lack of personals I have just joined but will catch up with you all. 

We are back on the natural FET wagon this month, currently testing OPK which is due this weekend (fingers crossed)

We are doing a complteley natural FET but I have all of the progesterone perssaries left from our fresh cycle in Jan and wondering whether to use them for a bit of extra support. My luteal phase last month was shorter than before and its making me worry. 

What do you guys think? it couldnt hurt right?


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Hopeful I don't think it would do any harm but only you can decide, good luck xx

Just had lining scan done, good to go for transfer just waiting now for clinic to ring us with a date! Could be pg in 3 weeks


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Good luck with your transfer gaynorann x 

Can anyone give advice who has done a natural FET with progesterone pessaries when did you start, how many per day and for how long? xxx


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

CaraJ, I'd give them a call and ask for more details if you are still unsure. 

I can wait until my first scan but am sure I'll be asking so many questions I'll drive them mad.

X


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi ladies I hope you're all OK and having a lovely weekend (despite the miserable weather!).

Sorry for the AFM post but I'm a bit confused and could do with some advice/suggestions... I'm doing a natural FET and I'm on CD10. It's my first FET. I had two scans last week - one on CD4 (to check lining was thin and to get the go ahead to do the FET on this cycle) and was asked to go back again on Friday (CD. I did think it was early but I think the consultant wanted to make sure we didn't miss ovulation as I ovulated earlier than usual last month on CD12.

Anyway, I started using my OPK today and nothing detected yet and I'm going back to the clinic again tomorrow (CD11) for a third scan.

A dominant follicle showed on my right ovary on Friday, so that's good, and my lining was 5.5. What does it need to be for transfer?

I'm a bit confused about why they're even scanning me as I thought it was just a case of me checking for ovulation on OPKs and then booking in the transfer?? 

I asked the nurse on Friday and she wasn't particularly forthcoming and said I'd get more information tomorrow. It just seems odd to have three scans. Anyone know whether this is odd or normal?

I live in Somerset so each visit to the clinic is a whole day off work and around 7 hours on the coach so I could do with limiting the number of journeys and was only expecting to have to do two for scans and then to drive up/back with my DH for transfer.

Any words of wisdom / previous experiences would be helpful. Feeling a bit nervous about the whole thing as ET gets nearer but trying to stay positive.

Big hugs all round xx


----------



## Minimac (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi I love Westies, I've recently done a natural cycle FET. So much less stressful than a medicated one. My clinic scanned me 3 times to check on my lining and also to check that I wouldn't miss ovulation. Your lining will grow in line with your follicles, so if you don't ovulate till CD12 you've got a while to go yet..


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Minimac thanks for your reply  What stage are you at in your FET cycle now? I realise that I have a way to go yet but do you know what thickness they like your lining to be? Also, does it seem strange that I'll have been for three scans by CD11? My ovulation last month was CD13 (just checked my chart - I got it wrong in my post) and the previous month was CD16 so it does vary a bit even though my cycles are usually the same at 26/27 days. I guess I'm just confused at all the scans as I was just expecting to be using OPKs at home and then to book transfer in when I got a positive. Hey ho... off to London I go again tomorrow x


----------



## Minimac (Jun 16, 2014)

Well I'm 10 weeks pregnant so I guess I'm a good advert for a natural FET. The timing of a natural FET is crucial and it's important they get the right window which is why they should be scanning you regularly. Are you doing OPKs twice a day? They'll also want to make sure your lining is good enough to transfer as if it's too thin they may make you wait and go to the next month. Mine was 8mm but I know the clinic said they like anything above 7mm. I know it might seem a pain to keep going for scans, but it's impurtant they get the timing right and ensure everything is looking favourable!


----------



## FatsandSmall (Aug 11, 2011)

Can’t believe it’s been a week tomorrow since transfer and I haven’t replied. Thaw and transfer went fine and I am now PUPO. Have a test date of Friday 31st. AF is due thurs/fri so who knows. I don’t know whether to test early or not. With my previous fresh cycle 3 years ago I got a BFP at 5dp5dt.

Congratulations RomyMichelle

Hopeful – I’ve not had any progesterone support this cycle, they tested it 7dpo last cycle and said I was fine. Feels a bit strange not doing anything though, especially after a full IVF cycle

Sorry you’re feeling confused ILoveWesties. I’m doing a natural cycle FET but have had no monitoring at all, just used the OPK everyday then went in for transfer. I’m now worrying as there’s been so little


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

IloveWesties,

I understand your confusion. My clinic said to phone when AF arrived to book my first scan which I did. They are scanning me on CD9 ... is that too late? Should I already be testing? I wish there was a standard rule book for natural FET!

Minimac - Congratulations!

Fatsandsmall - good luck!


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Huge congratulations Minimac - what a good advert indeed! I hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy  What clinic are you with? I tested this morning for the first time and was only going to do it once a day. Is that wrong?! No one has told me to do otherwise. Thanks for the figures on lining - that's really useful to know and will give me something to go on tomorrow when I'm scanned again. I know from my fresh cycle at the Lister that they are heavy on monitoring, which is absolutely a good thing (and very different from my experience at my previous clinic on my first fresh cycle!). I guess I'm just surprised at the days of my cycle that they've had me in but I can't complain really as I know it's the best for me and giving us the best chances. It's just hard going but hopefully I'm nearly at ET. Fingers crossed! Thanks again for your replies x

FatsandSmall - congratulations on being PUPO. Testing early is a personal decision but personally (probably after the disappointment of a natural CP) I stick to OTD. If your OTD is Friday and AF is due Thurs/Fri then Friday sounds good to me. Good luck honey! Only five sleeps - I hope this week flies by for you  x

Wonderthecat - it's so confusing that each clinic seems to have its own preferences and even the consultants within the clinic prefer different things. Thank goodness for FF! What clinic are you with? What length cycles do you have? Perhaps that's why your first scan is on CD9? Are you used to using OPKs? If you are, what cycle day do you usually ovulate or does this vary? x


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Westies,

Never used OPK's before. Not even sure what to use to test in! 

My cycles are usually 28-32 days and am with Create.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Wonderthecat - your average cycle range is longer than mine (mine is 26/27 usually but was 25 last month) so that may be the reason for the difference in scan dates? Just a guess. What cycle day are you now/when's your scan? In terms of OPKs, I'm using the Clear Blue digital dual hormone one. I quite like the fact that it measures your oestrogen and LH but it's the LH surge (solid smiley face!) that is important for a FET so that's what I'm waiting for x


----------



## Minimac (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't think there is a standard role book for natural cycle FET as everyone is so different and each month is different. On my very first FET I was scanned on CD9 and I missed ovulation but I've so ovulated on CD 14 on subsequent months. It's so hard to predict. My cycles are 26/27 days and I have very regular cycles. I liked not having to take drugs but at the same time the uncertainty can prove tiring! A medicated FET would give you more flexibility with timing but you're also on a whole load of drugs!! I was told the outcome was very similar go each method.

Westies, I'm with CRM Care and cannot fault the experience I've had with them. It was our second clinic and so very different to our first one.

I have always used the normal clear blue OPKs. I had a couple of false positives with the digital ones! Smiley faces on CD7 for example. I tested twice a day and with the normal ones I was able to see the line get darker so knew that I really was hitting my surge, although clinic did say that once a day is enough.


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi all, I am doing my 2nd natural FET transfer this sunday, finally got my OPK smiley this morning yayyy!!! 

For those asking about monitoring during a cycle, my clinic at Liverpool Womens Hewitt Centre don't do scanning on a natural FET. Its as simple as contacting them when you get your positive OPK. I've heard a lot of clinics that don't over the years so I wouldn't worry. Its more to do with your hormone blood tests that you did at the beginning. 

I have used the Clearblue advanced dual purple the last few months along with the normal pink CB digital and I've got to say, the purple advanced has been awful for me. Its never picked up the surge correctly but the pink digital and normal cheapies has done! 

I have decided that I am going to use the progesterone pessaries I have from our fresh cycle, just for extra support xxx 

We are so excited for this transfer!!!


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Minimac,

Thanks for the warnings about false positives with the Clearblue digital test. Guess I'll have to double up with the cheaper kind ...

Good luck everyone!


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello CCs thank you for all of your lovely messages and please excuse the AFM post - battery is low and I'm on my travels back home from London. Scan #3 of my natural FET went well today - lining is 7mm and dominant follicle is now 18mm. So, I have to trigger tomorrow and I'm now booked in for transfer on Tuesday. Eek! I promise to catch up over the next few days and do some personals. Big hugs all round x


----------



## Minimac (Jun 16, 2014)

Good luck Westies!


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks Minimac  How are you doing? I took my trigger at midday today (good job I'm working from home this week!) so all ready to rock and roll. How's everyone else doing? x


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello ladies, 

I love westies, glad your scan went well and you have a transfer day, the traveling a killer isn't it, we are using a clinic in Scotland and have to travel up from London, Ive had my scans in London and email the results up to my nurse then she phones me with what to do next. 

I don't know anything about a natural cycle on a medicated cycle you are scanned twice, 1st one after Dr, then a lining scan, if linings good then transfer is booked, 

Does anyone know anything about Gestone, I've been given it this cycle. It not to start until after transfer and only twice a week,  it I seen most people are on it daily, 

My lining scan went well on Monday, I have a 6.9mm triple lining the clinic are happy with that so transfer is on Monday,


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Donna great news on your lining scan. Do you have to take a trigger injection? So confusing that each clinic seems to do things differently. Great that you're booked in for transfer on Monday. Ours is Tuesday so we'll be 2WW buddies. Hopefully we can keep each other sane and away from the HPTs until OTD! I've not used Gestone before but I'm going to be on Lubion from Friday, which is another form of injectable progesterone. My AF arrived early on my first fresh cycle so I was given Lubion on my last/second fresh cycle and got to OTD so I've been put on it again. All I know about Gestone is that it has to be administered in the  so you may have to get someone to give you a hand! Good luck with everything  x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh, by the way, I tested on an OPK this morning and got a solid smiley face so that indicates peak day / LH surge. As I triggered yesterday, I assume this is right and that I'm ovulating. So, why am I booked in for transfer of a five day blast on Tuesday, not Monday? This is my first FET so I'm a bit confused to how it all works  x


----------



## FatsandSmall (Aug 11, 2011)

Amazed by all the variation in natural FET cycles. We've had nothing at all apart from the actual transfer.
I had a scan a couple of months before, and a progesterone serum test 7 days after ov last month but no actual monitoring this month.

Westies - I had a 5/6day blasto transferred 7 days after smiley face. Maybe they add a day to allow for ovulation?

AFM in still managing not to test. Test day is Friday, AF is due tomorrow/Friday. I had cramps earlier in the week so I thought it was over but then nothing. I normally have some brown discharge the couple of days before AF (sorry TMI) but have had nothing so far. Don't want to get my hopes up


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks FatsandSmall - yes, I've worked it out now with the help of some ladies on my clinic's cycle buddies thread  It is rather confusing that each clinic seems to have their own preferences. As long as it works for all of us, I don't mind what they do!  Great that you haven't had any discharge and well done for being so strong. Good luck for Friday honey  x


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Just recieved a phone call from fertility centre, were are booked in for transfer at 1pm tomorrow, then the dreaded 2ww!

Hope everyone is doing ok at work now so have to be quick x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

How exciting gaynorann - good luck for tomorrow!  Looks like there will be quite a few of us going through the 2WW together which will be good. Anything to distract me is welcome! x


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Good luck everyone. I am now experiencing the delights of trying to pee on a stick. Who knew I would be such a bad aim?

I am totally knackered right now. Have been feeling this way for weeks. Not sure if it's because I've done 3 cycles back-to-back (all frozen) but am unable to recharge and just feel drained & unable to concentrate at home and at work. Is that normal?

My ET looks like it will be next week sometime. My scan went OK.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Wonderthecat - I always pee in to a clean glass and then dunk the stick as I find it much easier. Hope this helps. Great news on the scan  When's your next appointment or are you just let left to test now? x


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

IloveWesties, 

That is a great idea. Might get the other half to buy me some paper cups though ... have to test twice a day.

My next scan is Friday afternoon. Not sure what happens then. More peeing I think.


----------



## Mjrocks (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello ladies. I joined the August/ sept group but there's not been any movement in there! I'm due to have ET on 4th August. I'm a bit late joining ou all I guess but is anyone else on similar dates? I'm in on Friday morning for the second scan so all being well will be starting the progesterone Saturday. X


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello and welcome MJrocks I'm having transfer on a natural FET cycle next Tuesday too  x


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I love westies. Ive never don't a trigger with any off my FET's, could it be because I DR'd and my ovaries are sleeping, I stop the DR spray today and start pessaries. 
It is confusing me too   as I used to do pessaries twice a day and this cycle is once a day with a different brand, my sister has taken all my tests and said I'm not allowed to test early,   I am so going to try my best to wait til otd so we can help each other along, lubion is supposed to be nicer than Gestone, I spoke with the clinic yesterday and they are going to do my first one with us at transfer, I'm on Gestone as I bleed 4dpt on my last fet, 

Gaynorann good luck for your your transfer,   

Wondercat I buy the picnic plastic cups from the £1 shop use it and wash it out a few times then bin it, good luck for Friday. 

Mjrocks welcome, another 2ww buddie, I'm having transfer Monday,


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Just back from clinic, our Frozen embies thawed perfectly to 100% cell re growth. So now officially PUPO and on the 2WW 😃


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Yey! Congratulations on perfectly thawed embryos and being PUPO ganorann. Did you have two transferred? When's OTD? I hope the 2WW flies by for you  x


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you ilovewesties we just had 1 transferred so still 1 frozen, not got OTD yet, rang clinic to say we've had the FET today and they were supposed to ring me with a test date, no phone call yet!!


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

I thought you were only having one but your post said embies (plural) so thought you may have gone for two. I would have thought OTD would be Saturday 8th (9dp5dt / EC+14 days) at the earliest x


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

That's what I was thinking, won't be testing early as I didn't last time, I'm hoping the fact it's had such a great thawing out process that's a good sign, will try clinic again tomorrow as we had a beta test on our last cycle so will prob be same this time.


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me posting, I won't be starting FET until the end of August but have a few questions for you all who have experienced FET already.

This is my fourth cycle (first FET) I have never used steroids or baby asprin for any cycle - unfortunately my clinic doesn't offer further testing or offer any extra treatment such as auto immune issues or anything that hasn't been proven (typical nhs really). My fertility acupuncturist has advised me to talk to my gp about possibly getting a prescription for steroids to help the cycle, is anyone taking these for fet? 

I want to do my own research before asking my gp. I just want to give this cycle the best chance possible... I could never afford to pay for treatment myself and I only have four frosties to have my   miracle. 

Any advice would be much appreciated 

from - a very confused lady!! 

J xxxxx


----------



## FatsandSmall (Aug 11, 2011)

Congrats on being PUPO gaynorann

It's my OTD tomorrow, no AF so far but a few cramps this evening. Still no pre-AF CM either so fingers crossed. Trying not to get my hopes up though


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi JC sorry to hear about your failed cycles. I hope FET is the answer for you and this is your time. 

I've had a natural chemical pregnancy and two failed fresh cycles (IVF with ICSI). I'm currently on my first natural FET cycle with transfer booked in for Tuesday. I've been taking steroids (25mg Prednisolone) daily from CD10. I start Clexane (injectable blood thinner, similar concept to baby asprin) and Lubion (injectable progesterone) tomorrow. All these things were added to my last fresh cycle so my clinic advised me to do the same for my FET. I also had the endometrial scratch.

Have you already had your planning appointment and spoken with your clinic/consultant about your concerns? I would be very wary of doing anything that wasn't agreed to by your IVF consultant.

Good luck, Westies xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Good luck Fatsandsmall how exciting 🍀   FX for you tomorrow x


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow Fatsandsmall xx


----------



## FatsandSmall (Aug 11, 2011)

Tested this morning and it was positive!!!  
I'm in shock


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Yey Fatsandsmall that's wonderful news, I'm so so pleased for you. Wahoo! Have you called hour clinic to tell them? I hope you get a scan booked in soon. So exciting! I hope you have started off a positive trend on this thread  x


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

Congratulations FatsandSmall!!


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Congratulations Fatsandsmall  hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

congrats fatsandsmall!!!!      

Thank you so much for your reply westie :0 good look for transfer on Tuesday xxxx


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Congratulations fatsandsmall!!


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Congratulations Fatsandsmall! Excellent news


----------



## FatsandSmall (Aug 11, 2011)

Ahhh thanks everyone!  

I'm hoping it's the first BFP of many on this thread.

I'm still feeling pretty chuffed/shocked. We have one DC already from our first and only cycle of IVF and then this FET from our only frozen embie. Didn't think the odds were in our favour

I've a scan booked for three weeks time, so just got to keep myself busy until then


----------



## Mjrocks (Dec 27, 2013)

Fatsandsmall that's great to hear! We're in a similar situation, we got a bfp on our first fresh cycle and have a little boy and are now in our first FET. I'm also thinkin how can we get 2 bfp's first time round but ive shown it can be done! Great to hear I have a few people to help me along the 2ww. The only hurdle now is thawing, they will be taking them out Monday morning and calling me lunch time to let me know. Then they're goin to leave them over night and transfer the tues. OTD will be 18th august. It's my 30th on the 13th and half of me wonders whether I should test then as it would be the best present ever (along with  my stunning eternity ring my hubby is having made!) however I'm also aware if it's bfn it will ruin it. So maybe do it on the 14th! I got my bfp at 8dp2dt last time, the 14th this time would make it 10dp3dt. Surely it would be accurate by that point?! I feel sick thinking about it!


----------



## Mjrocks (Dec 27, 2013)

Fatsandsmall that was supposed to say YOU'VE shown it can be done! I feel so so blessed and lucky so far and just think how can I be so lucky twice! X


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Evening Ladies,

I had a natural fet with a 5-day blast transferred on July 17th.  My otd was today.  On July 21st I started spotting which turned into heavy bleeding and only in the last two days has become lighter.  DH and I assumed it was all over this time and I made a follow-up appointment for August 5th.  The clinic told me to still test on the day.  I tested this morning and I got an instant bfp!!  I've since done four more tests during the day and all the same.  I called the clinic and they said to test every few days and they've made an appointment for August 18th for a scan.  I just don't know what to think and I'm just too scared to believe it can be true. x


----------



## Mjrocks (Dec 27, 2013)

WOWZERS happy girl that sounds incredible and yes Id be feeling exactly the same! I did the clearblue test once a week to watch it go up from 1-2, 2-3 etc. Maybe do that to keep tabs on it. Fingers crossed! Congratulations 😄 xxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Amazing! Congratulations HappyGirl x


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Congratulations HappyGirl hope it's a sticky bean, lots of women bleed during pregnancy so try not t worry too much xx

Fatsandsmall didn't realise it was a FET from your first successful IVF that gives me some hope as I keep thinking I can't be that lucky twice


----------



## Mjrocks (Dec 27, 2013)

Sounds like there are a few of us on first get after successful ivf. I had the call from my clinic a little while ago re thawing. We had 2 frozen which they were going to transfer both but only one has survived :-( Feeling very blue. Our only and successful ivf we had 2 transferred, i can't help but feel that the odds are against us, 1; its frozen so may be less effective 2; we had 2 last time and now only have one and 3; can we really be so lucky to have it work first time both times.

Bleh, I thought i was quite relaxed about it all until i got that phone call and now Im just scared. I really don't think i have it in me to go through another full round if it doesn't work. Ive found it really tiring this time.

Happy girl keep us posted. xxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Big hugs Mjrocks  I think the word "scared" is one that I totally identify with. FX that your remaining embie is a strong and sticky one. Oh and by the way, recent evidence suggests that frozen cycles are actually MORE effective than fresh, not less.   x

AFM - I've just had 'the call' from the lab to confirm the time for our transfer tomorrow is 2.40pm. So, shouldn't hear from them again now until we arrive (well I hope not anyway as a call would mean bad news!). I'm going to stay off my phone completely tomorrow and have a day 100% present with DH. I'll update on Wednesday. Please all send positive thoughts tomorrow - I'm hoping if we all think it, it'll happen. Power in numbers and all that  (Worth a try hey!).    

I hope everyone is well and having a good day.

Westies xx


----------



## Mjrocks (Dec 27, 2013)

They have also said we won't hear anything until we get there tomorrow for transfer, ours is at 2pm. Will be thinking of you! Are they defrosting yours tomorrow morning ilovewesties? Fingers crossed it all goes well. They told me they would hope it would split further but frozen ones sometimes take a while to get going again so it may not. whichever way they will transfer it. They said not to worry if it doesn't split. Oh ok i won't worry then just because you told me not to lol! 

Anyway feeling a little better now. I think if this doesn't work I'm going to enjoy the little miracle i already have rather than chasing a second one! I never thought we would have kids at one point so I am blessed to have him. 

Good luck for everyone in for procedures tomorrow xxx


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Good luck Westies! Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good luck Ilovewesties x


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow ILoveWesties and MJRocks hope everything goes well and as they say it only takes 1 x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's well wishes 😘 I'm now officially PUPO with one "beautiful" blastocyst that survived the freeze/thaw process 100% 😀 They were running a little behind (pressure on my bladder or what!) so transfer was just after 3pm. The embryologist said it looks like it's a fresh one (I assume that's good?!). So, four frosties still in the love lab ❄❄❄❄ OTD is Friday 14 July but we're going to wait until Saturday 15th (providing that the dreaded AF hasn't put in an appearance!). Hope the time flies by and we desperately want this to be our time 🍀🙏🏼 x

Thinking of you today Mjrocks and hope everything went to plan? x


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello ladies, 

ilovewesties ,   For you that your embie is settling in nicely, 

Mj rocks hope your transfer went well, 

Congratulations on your bfp happygirl and fatsandsmall

I'm had 2 day 5 blasts transferred yesterday, lost 1 when thawed but still had 2 that thawed back to 100% my otd isn't until 17th August, but will probley test on the 14th August, my transfer was late too and I struggle to keep A full bladder, then they seam to keep me in the embryo room for ages  . 

 Everyone else. 
Lots of    For you all, 

Xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Congratulations on being PUPO Donna. I hope the dreaded (almost) 2WW is easy and quick for both of us and that we get our much wanted BFPs


----------



## stars72 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi all,

Can I join please?

FET was last monday and date to test is the 10th August which is just feeling miles away today! Xx

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Congratulations on being PUPO IloveWesties!


----------



## FatsandSmall (Aug 11, 2011)

MJRocks – hope your transfer went well and you’re enjoying your 2ww, well as much as you can  

Congrats HappyGirl!!  

Gaynorann – I had one cycle of ICSI but I did an egg share cycle and donated half my eggs. Had on blast transferred which gave us DD, then on blast frozen which we’ve used this cycle and given a BFP! So it can be done, fingers crossed you have the same luck as me  

Congrats on being PUPO Westies and Donna I hope the 2ww is going ok  

Welcome Stars, good luck testing on Monday


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm now officially PUPO! Have 2 Frozen embies on board. We're grade 2 when frozen but made it to day 5.

I can't really believe it ...

I had planned to spend today in the garden but no such luck. I have had a splitting headache since 6am and non-drug intervention isn't helping. My God, I miss my Sumatriptan (migraine med for those lucky enough not to have migraines)! 

Underneath the duvet, I am still smiling after my first ever transfer. I thought it would be hideously painful like the polyp removal and endo scratch but it just wasn't. All thoughts of waxing disappeared before the procedure even started - was just too nervous and excited to care about topiary.

Good luck everyone. I truly hope this is our time xxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Wonderthecat - Yey! Congratulations on being PUPO. When's your OTD? Sorry to hear about the headache though. How about using one of those stick on cold forehead patches? Also, drink lots of water and I hope it subsides soon for you x

FatsandSmall - how are you doing? x

Stars72 - a belated hello and welcome. How has the 2WW been for you so far? Are you waiting until OTD on Monday? Not long to go. Exciting! x

Donna - how are you doing honey? x

Hi to everyone else. I hope you're all having great weekends.

AFM - I'm 4dp5dt (natural FET). Doing OK and no 'symptoms' to speak of. I did have a nasty case of diarreah for 24 hours on 2dp-3dp. I also had a teeny tiny bit of blood when I wiped after going to the loo at around 2pm (sorry if TMI!). But REALLY trying to hold it together and not read too much in to these things. Otherwise, I feel 100% normal. Keep calm and carry on! x


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Congratulations Wonderthecat hope the next two weeks go quick for you xx

It's OTD for me on Monday and I'm petrified of the outcome, can't see how we could get lucky twice in a row 😐


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Luck does sometimes knock twice Gaynorann. Try to keep hold of hope.

Will be thinking of you on Monday with fingers crossed x

IloveWesties - I've been using those stick, cold pack, Tiger balm, drinking lots but nothing helps 😂. My brain is mush ... Keep it together, you are doing really well xxx


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Congrats on being pupo wonderthecat   Your enbies are getting Nice and sung, 

 For a bfp for you gaynorann and star

 You don't get any more bleeding Ilovewesties and hopefully it's just inplatation bleeding, 

How are you getting on mjrocks? 

Afm I'm doing good thank you for asking today is 5dp5dt I had some cramps yesterday not constant just coming and going was also very tired after the 7 hours drive home on Thursday, the gestone jabs are nowhere near as bad at I thought they would be, although I feel like I have a heavy tummy a feeling like my trousers are to tight although I've spent the last 2 days in baggy pj bottoms   I'm guessing that's the pegestrone working, my last fet I had nothing no feeling in tummy At all, so I'm praying this is a good sign, have been quiet busy was at mils for until Thursday so that passed the time, it going to be next week that drags but have a nice stock of books and films stored on my sky box to keep me busy, 

Sorry if I have missed anyone I'm not very good at keeping up. 

Donna xx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Ladies

I was on the June/July fet thread from when I had my natural fet in June which ended in a chemical bfp. I have been able to get straight back into another natural fet and had my LH surge detected on Thursday whicn means I am scheduled to have my 3 day embryo transfer on Monday 10th.

Good luck to those who are due to test soon. Will have a read back to catch up on where everyone is up to.


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Donna80, I'm like you. The Sky Box is going to get a pounding! I like the image of our embies being nice and snug.

Good luck for Monday Max 2012.

Can't tell you how lucky I feel to have you all like an invisible army by my side. Thank you everyone xxx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Max I'm so sorry about the CP good that you didn't have to wait to get back on it, that's what I'd want! Good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you x


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Max2012 sorry about your cp,  good luck for transfer tomorrow   That this is your time. 

Wonderthecat I never saw our enbies going in   the clamp thing was sore is I focused on a spot on the ceiling I didn't know the embies were going in until dh said wow they look like shooting stars   Did you have to ask to for a photo? I've never been offered one and this is my 3rd transfer and 3rd clinic, I love my sky box   I don't need to watch any stupid adverts, 

Gaynorann good luck with your test tomorrow   You come back with good news, 

Afm in having some slight twinges in my back today not to sore but enough to notice they are there, I feel completely different this cycle so   That's a good sign, 

Xx

Xx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Good luck for tommorrow Gaynorann. Really hoping you get your bfp!


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

So my headache has subsided after a horrible couple of days but I feel like I have PMT. I've just woken up in the middle of the night with that awful feeling ... am 3 days post transfer. A heavy almost cramps feeling down below. No sign of spotting though.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

gaynorann - good luck, thinking of you 🍀 x

Wonderthecat - I'm pleased to hear your headache has gone. 3dp5dt sounds a bit too early for AF. When would yours be due? Cramps could be a good sign (I've had them so that's what I'm telling myself!) x

Donna - I feel the same - the feelings this cycle have been completely different from my two fresh cycles. FX that's a good sign for us  As it's my first FET, I'm not sure how much of this is down to it being a FET vs. fresh thing? x

Max - hello and welcome  So sorry to hear about your CP  Great that you were able to try again on the following cycle and good luck for transfer today x

Stars72 - I think it's also your OTD today so FX for a positive result if you're testing today x

Hi to everyone else  

AFM - 6dp5dt now so on the home straight as it's the start of a new week and I'm over half way there. My OTD from the clinic is Friday but I really want to wait until Saturday, I'm just so worried that AF will turn up before then (due Thursday latest) if this cycle hasn't worked. I feel like I'm in a boat on a stormy sea - one minute feeling very positive and happy (I even caught myself googling nursery images yesterday!) through to less than positive (well, convinced it hasn't worked). I'm looking forward to getting on to dry land later this week! It'll be a busy week on this thread so looking forward to helping each other through. Now back to sleep - my dog woke me up early wanting to go to the toilet! x


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Morning, IloveWesties. AF is usually due around 20th but I usually have a couple of weeks of cramping and assorted symptoms beforehand. Am trying to be positive. It's a constant pain ... Time for that Zita West CD I think! 

This is my first ever IVF cycle so I haven't a clue what is "normal".

Dry land is just around the corner. Hang on in there but keep away from nursery web pages. It's a firm of self-torture!

Happy Monday everyone


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Just back from clinic with a result of BFP can't believe it to get lucky twice in a row  good luck ladies I'll keep checking on your cycles x


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Congratulations gaynorann. That fantastic news


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Congratulation  gaynorann   For  a happy and healthy 8 months for you, 

  Wonderthecat I don't think there is any normal with IVF  . Glad the headache have gone, cramps and heavy feeling at 3 and 4 days past transfer could be implantation   

Ilovewesties I've never had a "fresh own egg cycle" only donor eggs and weather it's fresh or frozen the meds are the same so I've no idea on fresh v frozen, I like this group tho as all the ladies are lovely I was going to join the 2ww thread but saw that you got some not nice reply so knocked it on the head, we dont Need stress at the moment, my dogs woke me up at 4 am for a cuddle! 

Any news stars   For you. 

Good luck today max

Afm I think I'm going slowly insane, I'm trying so hard to stay positive but I'm also terrified it won't work, I'm 7dp5dt so I have to get to Friday, I'm determined not to test early but it's going to be so hard once the tests arrive,    the pains have all seamed to stopped so in hoping the embies are all comfy now and doing what the need to do,  the sky box took a battering yesterday as I downloaded a few films must say the new Cinderella film is brilliant, im a Disney film kinda girl,   I'm off for a lil wonder around the shops,  

Xx


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

YAAAAAY! congratulations GaynorAnn! That is brilliant news.  

Thanks Donna80. Hang in there till Friday. Buy yourself something nice today. Am off to an acupuncture session later. 

Good luck Max2012.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Gaynorann - Yey! That's fab news. Huge congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x
       

Donna - great idea to do a bit of retail therapy today. I hope like Wonderthecat suggested that you find some nice purchases  I'm one day behind you (6dp5dt) and planning to test on Saturday providing the dreaded AF hasn't put in an appearance before then! Yes, I decided to stay away from the 2WW thread after some negative/slightly hostile posts from one person in particular who seemed to take offence to me trying to be supportive. It was all rather odd and I was quite upset by it so I'm staying clear of that thread now! I'm happy on here and with my old cycle buddies from May/June  I love Disney films too and had forgotten about that Cinderella film as I haven't seen it so I'll take your recommendation and watch that. Thanks! x

Wonderthecat - enjoy your acupuncture session x


----------



## Mjrocks (Dec 27, 2013)

Gaynorann, fabulous news!!!! I'm praying we're twice lucky like you! 

Sorry I've not been on here for a while, my parents booked a barn to stay in in Yorkshire for my 30th this week, we had a manic few days after transfer getting odd jobs done and packing done so praying I didn't over do it 😔. Hardest thing right now? We did this round without telling anyone as if it works we wanted to be able to surprise people like we would if we were trying naturally. However when I'm on holiday with my family and not drinking it's quite obvious. Hubby figured if we put a tiny bit of flat lager in a wine glass filled up with water it passes for looking like white wine. Got away with it so far but it tastes awful! 

I'm 6dp3dt and itching to do the test! Last time I got the faintest positive (so faint I wasn't sure if I imagined it but DH saw it too!) on a clearblue (non digital) at 8dp2dt, so going off that tomorrow would be the same time at 7dp3dt. And I have first response tests. However I do think I could get by until weds at least. OTD isn't until 18th, a week tomorrow. I have no symptoms at all of a BFP or AF so praying this is a good thing though.

Anyway hope everyone else is ok, there was too much missed to catch up on! Keep the BFP's coming ladies! Xxx


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello ladies. 

Hope your acupuncture went well wonderthecat and your feeling calm and relaxed, 

Ilovewesties I don't blame you for staying away from that 2ww thread, it's far to fast for me anyway, Cinderella isn't available on DVDs until later in the month but sky store have it available now, I've ordered the watch and keep so the dvd will be posted to me when it's out in the shops, my favs are 101 Dalmatians and all the buddie films, 

Mjrocks beer and water for wine   that made me giggle, I'm not a drinker anyway so people would probley notice if I had a drink rather than not had one, good luck if you test early, I tested early last time but I'm determine to wait until Friday this time, 

AFm, still going slowly insane, 8dp5dt and I have a sickness feeling, want to believe its a positive sign but don't want to get too excited just yet, as I don't want to be too disappointed if it fails . Just wish I could sleep til Friday,   

Xx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Ilovewesties I saw the posts and was shocked how it all came about, absolutely no need for it when your only offering advice and expressing your own opinion!


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks gaynorann - yes it was quite upsetting at the time but I received lots of private messages from people giving me positivity and support which helped  No one needs additional stress on the 2WW so I've found it best for me to just leave that thread completely. How are you doing? Do you have your first scan booked in? How exciting! x

Donna - I also have Sky and hadn't heard of the 'buy and keep' option - that's fab! Will look in to it  I watched Frozen for the first time last week (any believe it took me that long to watch it) and was a bit disappointed after all the hype. It was good, just not as good as I was expecting. How are you doing honey? Did you get anything nice at the shops yesterday? I know what you mean about wanting to hibernate until it's time to find out! x

Mjrocks - how lovely to celebrate your birthday with your family for a week away. Sounds fab! Happy birthday! Are you going to test tomorrow then or have you not decided yet? Which clinic are you with? That OTD seems like ages away! x

Wonderthecat - how are you doing today? Hope you enjoyed a relaxing acupuncture session x

How's everyone else doing?

AFM - it's 7dp5dt for me today and that's a mini milestone as its when AF arrived on my first fresh cycle. So, I'm pleased that AF hasn't arrived yet and that Lubion is obviously doing its job. Managing to keep myself busy today so haven't thought too much about everything. Distraction is good! I do feel like this cycle hasn't worked though as I'm convinced AF is on its way (all of my usual signs - spot in usual place on chin, stomach cramps and headache) and on my standard cycle it would be here by Thursday at the latest. Nothing I can do apart from wait and see! If AF doesn't arrive by Thursday then I'm now thinking of doing a HCG/BETA blood test on Friday (which is my OTD) as I'm not a bit fan of HPTs after my CP. Need to chat about this new idea with DH when he's back from work as the plan was always to test using a HPT together on Saturday morning x


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm ok still getting cramps and sharp twinges, first scans booked for 25th August should be 6 weeks by then so should be able to see a heartbeat so hoping I'll relax then x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope the times flies by for you gaynorann x


----------



## Mjrocks (Dec 27, 2013)

I've not tested today, may test tomorrow but not sure will see how I feel in the morning. I had a tiny speck of blood this morning but no more all day so hoping it could still be implantation? I panicked earlier when I saw it mixed in with the crinone Gunge but feeling more positive again since there hasn't bern any more. Think it just threw me as I had no implantation bleed with my DS. Still in the game right now though. tomorrow will be 8dp3dt, geting there VERY slowly day by day, thankfully my days are busy to keep me occupied. 

Ilivewesties I have everything crossed for you AF doesn't arrive, keep us posted.

Gaynorann 25th not too long to wait. It will still drag though no doubt! Just keep doing the digis to watch the numbers go up! Xx


----------



## Mjrocks (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok so I did test this morning got a BFN. Still thinking it's not over just yet though. I think at 7dt3dt yesterday when I got a spot of blood, that could still have been a implantation bleed, just a late one? If so from Google-ing I think most people get their bfp's 2-3 days after that? I'm clinging onto any hope! 😄 xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Mjrocks - remember that your OTD isn't until the 18th so that's six days away yet. It must be difficult with a second attempt when you had such an early BFP last time but remember it can be slower with a FET cycle so try not to compare. If you are 8dp3dt today then that's only EC+11 days which is very early. Most clinics ask patients to test after EC+14 days minimum on a fresh cycle and it's longer for FET cycles. Are you planning to test every morning now? I would be tempted to try and forget the BFN tests and not to test for a few days now but it depends how you're dealing with it all. Hope this helps x


----------



## Mjrocks (Dec 27, 2013)

No no im fine, I know it's very early and it could still be positive. I'll probably test again Saturday I think. In still positive! Xx


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ilovewesties. I bough frozen as a to me love me Xmas prezzie when it came out,   They were buy one get on free on all disney DVDs at the time so I gave the other copy to my sister who is also a Disney fan, I first used the buy and keep for Annie and Paddington when they came out in the spring, I didn't get much when I went for my wonder round the shops I treated myself to a reduced bunch of flowers from tesco and some of my fav chocolates from thorntons, the best thing I bought was a bone each for the dogs I had a evening of peace and quiet,   how did your chat with dh go about having the bloods done?   You get to test day and it's a massive bfp for you, 

Gaynorann hopefully the time passes quickly and your scan date gets here soon, how are the cramps now? 

Mjrocks   Your bfn turns to a bfp in the next few days, I've always waited to 9dp5dt to test on my previous cycles but have managed to hold of testing so far, I have also heard that fet can take a few days longer, 

Afm 9dp5dt today, been awake since 3.30am tossed and turned for a hour then decided to watch holby City, I missed it last night as i was writing my speech for my sisters wedding in a months time, the speech is on behalf of my parents who have both passed away, I'm feeling quiet positive this cycle but iam scared my bubble is going to burst on test day, defo not testing tomorrow as it's the 13th I don't like the no 13!   So I'm on a home run for Friday now, spending today making confetti cones and dressing up the basket for them to go in for my sister, if I don't end up falling asleep later, 
   Xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Mjrocks - glad to hear that you're OK and still positive  FX for you  x

Donna - You've just reminded me that I haven't seen Paddington yet either! Ha ha I need to watch that too now. Good work on bones for the dogs - I bet they loved you! Chat went well with DH and I've booked in a BETA/HCG blood test for 9am on Friday. I'm going to ask them not to call me but will call them for the result when DH gets in from work around 4pm (he's going to finish work early and get back so we can get the result together). Feel SO much happier now with that plan. Just hope that AF doesn't arrive before as it's due tomorrow at the latest. I'm a bit paranoid about it as it arrived early (7dp5dt) on my first fresh cycle but the Lubion injectable progesterone got me to OTD last cycle so I hope it does the same this time. It's just the worst when you don't even get to OTD! Thanks for keeping your FX for me  I've got mine crossed for you too  Two more sleeps left for both of us  

Hello everyone else x


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Feeling a little lost on this forum at the moment, been on 2WW thread but now I've finished the 2WW I've moved over to early pregnancy but the ladies on there are all talking about 12 week scans and buying things which I'm still in denial over actually being pregnant I feel so anxious that I'm going to loose the pregnancy which is silly as I have no control over what happens now and I want to get excited but I'm nowgmhere near discussing buying things and decorating nurseries!! So sorry if this is the wrong place to post but as I said I'm not entirely sure where I fit in now 😕 so sorry for the me post please feel free to ignore the ramblings of a crazy woman!!


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ilovewesties, 1 more sleep, Great news about your beta test for the morning   We both get our bfp tomorrow, I did think about the beta test but will decide after pos test, my clinic doesn't do them and would be to far to go anyway so could go in to London and have it done privately I will see what tomorrow  brings first, I bleed 4dpt5dt on my last fet and have had no signs of af on gestone,, 

Gaynorann I think I too would fall out of place on a room taking about buying things and scans and stuff, your not a crazy person and I think there are plenty of ladies on here who feel like you do.  

Where's everyone else hiding? 

Afm, terifed and excited for tomorrow, plastic cup and test all layed out for the morning, I'm using a frer,  today I've been watching a box set called no offence it was on c4 but I missed it when it was on, but I did have a 2 hour nap earlier, got a lump on. My   Today from this morning gestone jab so have been struggling to sit down!   I more sleep I will update you all tomorrow, 

     For us all 

Xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Donna - good luck for tomorrow honey. I won't get my result until around 4pm but I'll check in on here to find out how you got on. So nerve wracking, isn't it. I'll keep everything crossed for you  Oh and funny, I watched the 'No Offence' box set last week and got really in to it. Quite graphic in parts though but I won't say anything to ruin the plot! See you on the other side. Big hugs  x


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you for the good wishes, I'm up to episode 5 just waiting for dh to fall asleep then I get 1 more epsoide in before bed time,     
Xx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Good luck for tommorrow donna80 and ilovewesties. Fingers crossed you both get your bfp's.  And well done on holding out till OTD. 

Gaynorann I totally understand about which thread to be on next. Hopefully a few of us will be joining you on the early pregnancy thread over the next few weeks and then we will all be at similar stages of chat. When is your scan booked for?


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

My first ever Almost instant   On frer and 1-2 weeks on clear blue dig, For me here, I'm so shocked, I'm still shaking,  just woke dh shouting like the house is on fire,


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Yey! Donna I'm so so happy for you. Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you Ilovewesties     That you join me today and it's a lucky day all round, this is better than a lottery win, xx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow massive congratulations Donna I'm so pleased for you I get really choked up when I see these posts, good luck Ilovewesties roll on 4pm I'll be checking xx my scans not till 25th so another week an half to go x


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Congratulations Donna80.

And massive good luck to you ILoveWesties.


----------



## Babybean2310 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi I'm after some advice 2ww I'm 10dpt 4dt fet after transfer I was not sore but on day 4-7 I had cramps like af but slightly different! I had the smallest show of blood ( if this was , looking for the slightest sign implantation may have been happening!) then days following not much really no sore boobs or anything like that just every now and then bit extra mucus watery like sorry TMI! . Now I'm at 11dpt and feel nothing much apart for the odd wave of feeling sick but this could be worry and also having some cm (watery) tmi sorry! as this is the time on my fresh cycles all has gone wrong  I'm on cyclogest and progynova which is prob causes this. Any one had similar and got BFP!! This is my last go so want it to work just like all of you lovely ladies  also if been having fertility reflexology alongside treatment this time to keep relaxed. I know I could probably test from day on but I'm to scared to tempt fate!


----------



## Babytalk (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi all, I'm new so please bear with me, I would love to hear what you think.
So, I had my first ivf fresh cycle in March, which ended with a bfn. I'm currently going through my first frozen cycle with the eggs left over from March. Everything was going so well, I felt very positive that something good was happening, so much so that on Wednesday (5dp5dt) I did a sneaky test with a frer which came back with an obvious second line, I thought brilliant! Yesterday (6dp5dt) I tried again, big mistake! I used a cb plus and showed absolutely nothing...gutted. Now I don't know what to think! I'm far too scared to try again until Tuesday - my official test date. 

I've also had brown discharge since 2dp5dt, and my boobs were sore until last night and they just stopped! This morning I got up and now my nipples are sore! 

What do you think? Is it a chemical pregnancy, does hcg leave your system that quick? Or a faulty test? Arghhhh why am I so impatient!

Good luck to all the ladies still waiting for results


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

BFN 😢 Thanks for all of your support ladies. I'm going to take a little break from here to concentrate on my next steps and relationship. DH not taken it well at all x


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

So sorry ILoveWesties. Do what is best for both of you. Sending hugs xxx


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm so sorry ilovewesties, there are no words! Sending hugs


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm So sorry Ilovewesties,    
Xx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your bfn I love westies. 

Congratulations Donna.

Anitarachael18 I have heard that cb tests have a higher detection level than the frer. On my last cycle I got positive lines daily on frer tests from 9dp3dt up until my otd at 13dp3dt.  I was also using Internet cheepies which didn't give me any lines on any of these days and they were suposed to be more sensitive than the frer tests. Unfortunately it did end up as a chemical for me,  but this time I intend to use the frer again as I prefer them. At 6dp5dt the hcg levels will be very low. Maybe retest in a couple of days for reassurance.  But it looks like you have your bfp! Congrats


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

When is your OTD baby bean? At 10dp4dt you have a good chance of a bfp showing up? X


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you max, the last 24 hours has felt like months, I so excited but anixous at the same time, 

Thank you wonderthecat, when is your test day?   You get your bfp. 

Anitarachel18 I agree with max on cb digi tests, I defo recommend a frer, I tested with that first and got a instant bfp, then used the cb digi and got 1-2 weeks, that's at 11dpt5dt, I didn't want to test any earlier as I was quiet happy in my own little bubble,   

When do you test babybean, I had cramps 4dp5dt only 1 sore boob on and off and a sickness feeling from 8dp5dt I got my bfp 11dp5dt, 

Ganorann how are you feeling? 

Iilovewesties I really hope your ok, I feel so sad for you,    
Xxx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Ilovewesties I'm so sorry I really thought it would be different xx hugs xx

Donna80 thank you for asking I'm doing ok no real symptoms still get AF type cramps and occasional waves of sickness, other than that nothing! Should be 5 weeks today and there's 10 days till our first scan, really wish I could just sit back and relax, how are you feeling?


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks Donna80.

Am sat here worrying because I just ate soft cheese by mistake. Bought some Arla Protein thinking it was the yoghurt by mistake. Feel like an idiot   

Test date is Tuesday. Feeling all anxious due to having AF type pains near continually over the past 3 days.

Ah well...


----------



## Babybean2310 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello ladies, I'm due to test on Tuesday have brought a test yet as I'm worried to temp fate silly I know! 
The strangest thing happened last night I dreamt twice about having a positive test! On event told you how many babies and sex 😂😂 be lovely if ya dreams do come true . Anyone else experience strange dreams?


----------



## Babybean2310 (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh donna80 we test the same day! Fingers crossed for you . I have read that lots if ladies have af cramps but go onto have their little bundles of joy x


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi gaynorann, I'm feeling quiet good witch makes a change for me, I'm usually quiet down and unmotivated but Sean to have burst of energy until about 2 pm then feel shattered, but I am waking up at 4.30am and have been since 5dp5dt,   I have been getting a crampy feeling in the top of my leg when walking about for too long, and a few waves of feeling sicky, not been sick or had any reaching just a feeling, guess it going to get worse before it gets any better,  . How far past transfer is your scan? My clinics in Scotland and I'm In London so I am just going to book a scan locally but don't know when for, I guess my clinic will tell me when I confirm my bfp with them tomorrow, 

Max how long until you test now? How are you feeling? 

Wonderthecat try not to worry as you can't change anything, but remember in the real world people don't know they are pregnant until there periods are late,   

Babybean good luck for Tuesday   For you, 

Any news anitarachel? 

Xx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Donna I'll be 26 days post transfer when I get my scan, they only do scans on Tuesday's though so that could alter the days, I will be 6+3 weeks pg by then (hopefully) x


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Donna,  I'm planning on testing Wednesday morning which will be 9dp3dt.  My 2 bfp's showed up at this point before and as it's a natural cycle this is when my AF would be due (only have 24/25 day cycles). Using frer as usual and bought them on Saturday.  Had mild cramping since Friday which should be around time of implantation. And from what I've read implantation should have finished by tommorrow. On my bfp in June, I started to get sore and veins on boobs which has started today,  so taking that as a good sign.  I also started to feel sick at 7dp3dt last time,  so will see what the next few days bring. Enjoy sharing your good news with your clinic tommorrow  

How is everyone else doing?  Xx


----------



## Babytalk (Aug 14, 2015)

HI Guys

No news yet, I still daren't test in case the precious second line doesn't show up again! 
Its test day tomorrow anyway so am just waiting until then. 
For the first 3-4 days I had what felt like a stitch in my left side and a dizzy spell on day 4 too along with a bit of tiredness (this is what tempted me to test which came back as a BFP on FRER on 5dp5dt).

Had a panic on day 6 as my sore boobs just disappeared (also tested with a cb+ which came back with nada!), on day 7 I woke up with tender nipples, that have continued

Now I am having a few mild af niggles and pains...but the other stuff seems to have disappeared - hope this is a good sign rather than bad!
I've also had brown discharge all the way through but on day 3 there was a bit more - this worries me!
Praying the line shows up tomorrow and its not a chemical.  

Thanks for asking Donna80


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Fingers crossed for tommorrow Anitarachael,  babybean and wonderthecat. Hope you all get your bfp's!


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi All,

It's a BFN for us today.

We are gutted and will be lying low for a while as we try to decide what to do next. Have spent a fortune on all the stuff that was recommended like vitamins, fruit/veg, acupuncture, have been prodded & poked, had polyps removed, my endometrium scratched & it didn't work. Me and my va-jay jay are tired. Very tired right now. So we might take a break from it all. 

Thanks for all the good wishes and good luck everyone else. 

X


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm so so sorry to hear your news Wonderthecat. Big hugs  I know that tired feeling so you are being sensible by taking a little time out for yourself. Take care and I wish you all the very best of luck in whatever you decide is right for your next steps x


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you ...  I hope you are OK xxx


----------



## Kleaker2012 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi,
Could I join your tread please?
I've started my second cycle. I'm having a frozen embryo transfer week commencing 31st August. I'm very nervous


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello and welcome Kleaker I'm sure I've come across your name before but can't remember which thread now!? Anyway, good luck for your FET cycle. You may also want to check out this other thread which is for ladies doing FETs throughout August and September x www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=335831.0


----------

